# Quick question about chicken neck size :)



## Mog (Aug 10, 2012)

Okay, I feel a little silly asking this... but how big are chicken necks typically? I placed a large raw order and I'm picking it up this afternoon... I'm not looking forward to bagging 280lbs of raw food, but I'm sure I'll be an expert after I'm done! lol

As RMB's, I'm going to feed our new 8 week old pup chicken necks primarily for the first month. Will I need to cut them up? I dont think I've ever seen a chicken neck before and not sure how big they will be or if I will need to cut them up for an 8 week old pup! lol :blush:

Thanks!


----------



## Anitsisqua (Mar 25, 2012)

They're actually really small. I wouldn't bother cutting them up. Your pup is more than capable of handling a chicken neck. In fact, it's advised you don't give them to older pups and dogs because of the choking hazard that their small size presents.


----------



## GatorBytes (Jul 16, 2012)

They can range in size. I don't feed them anymore, but when I did I didn't cut and my dog choked on it - was about 6" I used to order from a chicken only supplier and some necks were huge - thought they were turkey (not possible), was the breed.


----------



## carmspack (Feb 2, 2011)

chicken necks only is not good enough for an entire diet -- little boney -- I can get chicken necks stripped or with the skin still on .


----------



## billsharp (May 3, 2011)

The typical chicken neck is about the same girth as your thumb and about 6 inches long. It is perfect for an 8 wk old pup to begin chewing. Do not cut it up, or he will tend to try to swallow whole the pieces. He needs to chew and crunch the bone (one of the main advantages of feeding raw) so let him have at the whole thing.


----------



## Mog (Aug 10, 2012)

Well... after packaging 80 lbs of chicken necks into 3 lb bags, which I then double bagged.. I'm pretty familiar with chicken necks 

Add to that 40 lbs of backs, 40 lbs of thighs, 40 lbs of leg quarters, 30 lbs of turkey necks and another 10 lbs of misc, and I'm worn out! And... I can now tell you that 8 backs, 6 thighs or 5 quarters equals just about 3 lbs! lol

I just hope our new pup isn't allergic to chicken!

50lbs of beef heart coming in next week, 20 lbs of tripe then and I'm hopefully done for close to 5 months


----------

